# Ultra-competitive breaker supply houses



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Sometimes I get good deals from Oregon Breakers, especially on oddball devices.

http://oregonbreakers.com/


----------



## jembyelectric (Mar 21, 2014)

relectric.com
epandc.com


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

http://www.circuitbreakerstore.com/


----------



## Carultch (May 14, 2013)

electricbysullivan said:


> Anyone know of any fantastic go to guys for commercial breakers? I am looking for a place that ships in the US.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I recommend Superbreakers.net.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

been a couple years, i think it was called baybreakers, in ca.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

http://www.southlandelectrical.com/index.asp

Odd and reconditioned...


----------

